# Hitachi m12vc - pc guide bushings



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello everyone - 

I am new to the forums and routers as well. I recently purchased the Hitachi M12VC and have been loving it. It is my first foray into routers, and I have been a dado and rabbeting fool recently  

I cannot seem to find the answer online anywhere - 

I would like to eventually get the Rockler or Leigh dovetail jig and learn the use of templates as well. In my readings, it ppears most routers and templates are using a standardized (porter cable) sizing for the bushings and I am wondering if that is something I will be able to use with this router? It is not too late to upgrade if need be, I am happy (thrilled) so far with the Hitachi, but do not want to limit myself at this early stage of the game. 

Thanks for any help - 

Zach


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Glad you became a member of our forums Zach. You registered today and also jumped in and started to post right away. Good for you. So, welcome to the Router Forums.


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement - now if only I wasn;t so confused about the whole pc bushing/template/guide thing and compatibility with my Hitachi.....?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Zach!

* W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!*

You will be able to use what you want to use (I think)...

Stay tuned for more direct answers...

You will learn a lot here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Zach

Some of the Hitachi Router Kits come with template guide adaptor if you didn't get the kit type Hitachi you can order one for your router.

Then you can use your router on the dovetail jig. 



Bj


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

I did not get a kit - just the router alone from the local Lowes. Any chance someone has a picture of what this guide adaptor looks like? Do most routers require an adaptor of sorts, or would I be better off upgrading to a different model?

Thanks for the quick replies,

Zach


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

zach,

The owners manual describes the template adapter on page 17. http://www.hitachipowertools.com/store_item.php?iID=235&arrPath=1,6,42,p235,&tab=2&tab=1#

without seeing it, I can't tell which size template guides your router uses. Two 'standard' sizes are available quite reasonably priced from lee valley at the following link 
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=51208&cat=1,43000

If I get to lowes this week I'll see if it fits a standard PC guide, assuming lowes has one on the shelf with the template guide attachment on it.

As a last resort, you can always get a aftermarket plate like the one from Oak park that accepts the larger template guides. They're on sale right now....

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP-7BP-&product=BP012


Hope some of this has been helpful


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Doug - 

I must be confused on what I am looking for and how the templates and bushings work. Am i only seeking a 1 3/16" opening? If so, how does the bushing attach to the router - does the lockring go on one side of the baseplate and the bushing on the other and keeping that connection tight holds it in place? I did read that section fo the manual, but felt like I would need an additional pc. that most routers are not in need of.....I've been known to be wrong before, as I mentioned, this is all new to me. I wish I had found this site while searching initially for my router.......

To clarify - is the only thing that I need a plate that has an opening of 1 3/16" to use the templates? 

I assume if that is the case, there are also aftermarket baseplates available that would enable use of larger bits than what the stock plate can handle?

THanks again!

Zach


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Zach

I didn't find a picture of the adaptor,but here's a part number 
Hitachi template guide adaptor #956-756 Hatachi parts are hard to find.

BUT you may want to go with the MilesCraft adaptor it will go on the Hitachi ,the guides are PLASTIC but they are HARD Plastic and they do hold up.
I have a full set and they are OK, but that's my 2 cents.

Here's a link or two so you can have a look see , goto to the PDF file link and it will show the Hitachi listed as one that it will fit.

The MilesCraft from many outlets like Amzon.com

http://www.milescraft.com/instruction/rmk.pdf
http://www.milescraft.com/router/1200.html
http://www.milescraft.com/router/1202.html
Here's one link you may want to take a look at
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2815-jig-milescraft-turnlock.html

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Try this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ROUTER-TEMPLATE...ryZ20781QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

And yes you put the locking ring on one side and the guide/bushing on the other and the screw together! Hope this helps.

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

Bj


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

In the harbor freight image - what is the pc. on the extreme left? I understand the others are the various size bushings and 2 lockrings - what about the other pc?

THanks again for the great help!

Zach


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

I've included a picture (had to put the router on a shelf for the shot) of the baseplate of the router - perhaps this is the template adaptor (Now I am showing my true ignorance) If so, I cannot seem to visuallize how it would work. If not, what is the middle section?

Edit to add - the photo is too large - 

it can be viewed here....

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e139/Qstick/Router1.jpg


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

zach

Just a couple of pictures, maybe it will clear a little bit up. The first one is one of the standard Porter cable (PC) sub bases. You can hopefully see the center hole has a counter bore in it to acommodate the flange of the template guide. The second picture shows the template guide installed in the baseplate (notice how the bottom of the base plate is flush with the template guide flange.

There are also a couple of pictures of template guides, both the smaller Porter cable ones and the larger lee-valley/oak-park sized ones. 

The adapter plate for your hitachi should have the same stepped hole, and that will receive the flange of the guide bushing. The brass nut locks the whole thing together from the inside.

**** OOPS....I forgot to shrink my pictures, hope it isn't too ackward to view*****

Hope this clears things up a bit,


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Zach,

Looking at your picture, it looks like your template guide adapter is already installed. All you need to do is get yourself a bushing set.

More than likely it is a standard PC (porter cable) sized template set, your hole should be 1-3/16 inch, and the counterbore 1-3/8 to 1-1/2 inch thereabouts.

If you need to spin a larger bit, you can remove the template guide adapter and gain quite a bit more clearance.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I have the same router. The metal ring in the center of the plastic sub base is the pc template guide adapter. It can be removed for larger bits, but is allready installed on the base when you get it. Pics are of my plunge base but fixed base is the same.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

zach

That's a real hard picture to view.

Bj


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Rusty - so I am all set to use the pc bushing system....who knew? I do feel a bit embarrased for not knowing that......

BJ - I thought that as long as I could use the pc sized adaptors - I was all set for the dovetail jig setups?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Qstick said:


> BJ - I thought that as long as I could use the pc sized adaptors - I was all set for the dovetail jig setups?


I am not sure I understand that one either. From what I have read the Leigh is a much better jig than the Rockler. The Rockler is a dressed up Harbor Freight model. Get the Leigh jig if you can swing it. 

Now BJ, why can't he use this set up on the DT jigs? 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I guess I'm not with it tonight what is a DT jig 
Dovetail ???
He can, I thought he said he didn't have the Apt.for his router but it looks like it's in place and all he needs is the guides.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> I guess I'm not with it tonight what is a DT jig
> Dovetail ???
> 
> Bj


Uh huh  

Corey


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I use this router with my Porter Cable dovetail jig. And can use either the guide that came with the jig or a brass one of the same size.


----------

